# Full-Size light bar (magnetic mount)



## 77gmcserria

Has anyone bought or made magnetic mounts for a full size light bar? I don't want to drill any holes in the roof of my truck.


----------



## SnowGuy73

77gmcserria;1706058 said:


> Has anyone bought or made magnetic mounts for a full size light bar? I don't want to drill any holes in the roof of my truck.


No. Get gutter mounts for your lightbar if you feel you need a full-size one.


----------



## Strobesnmore

No one does because they would not hold and the bar will definitely fly off.


----------



## LopatLT7495

I don't know if you would want to spend the money but you could always get a headache rack and mount a full bar to that.


----------



## SnowGuy73

With the amount of magnets it would've taken a back rack is still cheaper!

Haha.


----------



## Too Stroked

Believe it or not, I have successfully run a 36" Star Interceptor light bar on my trucks for almost 10 years. Star does not recommend it, but I bought the parts directly from the factory (45 minutes from my house) to do it. I use eight 90 pound pull magnets. After lots of testing in some pretty nasty conditions (speed and head winds), I can tell you that it's rock solid. And pulling it off the roof takes more than a little effort. 

Would I recommend this for a full size light bar? No way. There's just too much wind resistance.


----------



## tjctransport

i had gutter mounts on my 88 and after 6-7 years they wore 4 holes in the roof. 
then i relocated the bar to the headache rack. now all my trucks have headaches on them with the light bars mounted on the racks.


----------



## chucksorce

I did that when I was young and dumb, I used 4 90lb magnets on a 48" federal street hawk for the most part it worked pretty good till one night some water got under the magnets and froze. I was pushing snow into a pile and when the truck stopped the lightbar kept going, if it wasn't for the sunvisor on my truck hooking it it would have ended up on my hood and than the ground. it was gutter straps from than on, live and learn.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

What kind of bar are you looking at? What kind of truck are you putting it on? As others have said they have tried it and failed. I had a buddy who tried it and it blew off his truck. The holes that need to be drilled are not in the roof. They are in the sides of the door jams. The cable can be run down the back window and in threw the rear cab vent or by drilling a hole in the floor of the cab. I do installs on the side and have installed numerous full bars on vehicles and have always managed to not drill to many if any holes in the vehicles. There are some you just can't obviously avoid. I always think of it this way when I am doing them. Would I want to have a hole drilled in my roof? Probably not. Would I want a hole here? No? Well maybe? Take your time and do it right.


----------



## ultimate plow

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1769026 said:


> What kind of bar are you looking at? What kind of truck are you putting it on? As others have said they have tried it and failed. I had a buddy who tried it and it blew off his truck. The holes that need to be drilled are not in the roof. They are in the sides of the door jams. The cable can be run down the back window and in threw the rear cab vent or by drilling a hole in the floor of the cab. I do installs on the side and have installed numerous full bars on vehicles and have always managed to not drill to many if any holes in the vehicles. There are some you just can't obviously avoid. I always think of it this way when I am doing them. Would I want to have a hole drilled in my roof? Probably not. Would I want a hole here? No? Well maybe? Take your time and do it right.


Clean install.....screw gutter clampspayup


----------



## ultimate plow

magnets on full size bar = dumb. Just to sum it up.


----------



## alcoman50

ultimate plow;1769220 said:


> Clean install.....screw gutter clampspayup


so how is that mounted? hard to tell from the image.


----------



## alcoman50

It still amazes me that I need to spend a couple hundred bucks on a headache bar to run my single Federal strobe on. It is mag mount right now but I wish that someone made a stake pocket strobe mount that my pipe mount could attach to. And those high mount stop light brackets? crack land prices on those too. Want something I can stuff into the stake pocket which is stable and isnt a 2x4 ripped to size.


----------



## Mark13

alcoman50;1770023 said:


> so how is that mounted? hard to tell from the image.


It's just set on there. It's a 6.0 Powerstroke truck, it doesn't run long enough to have to worry about moving it and the light bar falling off. Thumbs Up

Sorry Justin, I had to!


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;1770112 said:


> It's just set on there. It's a 6.0 Powerstroke truck, it doesn't run long enough to have to worry about moving it and the light bar falling off. Thumbs Up
> 
> Sorry Justin, I had to!


Thats actually sitting on a 6.7 dpf deleted jason special.  Hey mark I get it coming from the chevy guy:laughing: But yes that bar is drilled straight thru the roof.


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1770332 said:


> Thats actually sitting on a 6.7 dpf deleted jason special.  Hey mark I get it coming from the chevy guy:laughing: But yes that bar is drilled straight thru the roof.


Well in that case, carry on with the regular scheduled program!


----------



## leolkfrm

made a bracket out of electrical strut bar and clamped it in the bed for mounting yellow strobe and work lights on


----------



## Dash Flash

Every light bar manufacturer that I know of recommends against using magnetic mounts on moving vehicles. That said, it's probably fairly safe at speeds below 35 or 40 mph.

But there's a lot of liability if a light bar blows off and goes through the windshield of the car behind you.

Obviously, the best way to mount a light bar is on a headache bar or on 1/2 of a ladder rack. For those who don't want something that permanent (or that expensive), we offer a $9.95 tie-down kit for our Magnum™ light bars. The tie-down kit consists of two ratchet straps with gutter clips on one end and hooks on the other end.

It's possible to make your own tie-downs using a long ratchet strap that goes though the vehicle and attaches to both sides of the light bar. The light bar would have to be positioned so the strap does not interfere with the driver. Our ratchet straps are custom made with the gutter clip on one end. These can't be bought "over the counter."


----------

